# Outboard motor restrictions for Hoover



## JohnD (Sep 11, 2007)

When using a boat with a large motor and a 10 horse kicker on Hoover, is it ok if the large motor is just tipped up out of the water or does the prop need to be removed? Thanks


----------



## Govbarney (Jan 3, 2011)

Prop can stay on, and engine can even be trimmed all the way down, you just cant turn it on.


----------



## JohnD (Sep 11, 2007)

Thanks, I know some lakes require the prop off and others don't.


----------



## Govbarney (Jan 3, 2011)

Frankly I wish it where just a 'no wake' lake , but I dont make up he rules.


----------



## Fishin Finatic (Oct 22, 2010)

It is my understanding that the big engine must be raised so that the prop is visible.


----------



## Fishin Finatic (Oct 22, 2010)

Before launching a vessel with a motor in excess of 10 horsepower on Hoover Reservoir, which is limited to 10 horsepower and 10mph, the motor must be tilted up and remain tilted while on the reservoir. Motors in excess of 10 horsepower may remain in a non-tilt position provided the prop is removed prior to launch and remains so while on the waterway. This rule is per City of Columbus Ordinance 921.01


----------



## Govbarney (Jan 3, 2011)

learn something new everyday, it was a ODNR guy who told me it didnt matter if it was tilted up or down. But I suppose CPD trumps ODNR. For what its worth I have been on hoover a hand full of times, and have never been told to tilt my engine up by anyone, but then again its only been a handfull of times.


----------



## bassin mickey (Apr 22, 2004)

I will have the pleasure of fishing with the young lady next week down here in Florida who is in-charge of all rangers and code enforcement for the city of Columbus ' reservoirs . Will ask her about the non- official position of the city on the big motors on Hoover. She is a great gal, and yes the fishing has been mighty nice. Darn only 4 weeks left.


----------



## bman (Apr 20, 2009)

I've fished Hoover 8-10 times over the past five years and never removed my prop. I've tilted my motor up but still had some of th skeg in the water as its easier to use my trolling motor with a "keel" (rear doesn't wander that way.) I've never started my motor, even when loading my boat. And I've never had a problem with anyone including the police boat that passed me by a few times. You're fine keeping your prop on. Just tilt it up a bit so the prop is showing a little. Good bass, crappie and white bass lake. Tough to learn though with only the TM to explore, but it's a nice change up to alum every once in a while.


----------



## H2ofowl (Jun 7, 2010)

Hoover is a great lake to fish and I know ODNR has tried to get them to make it a no wake lake but the sailboat club has too much clout. Maybe if they just quit putting water in it from Alum for a year Columbus would change thier mind.


----------



## Dana.Birrell (Apr 23, 2012)

Hate to say it, but tilt-able or not tilt-able, when I bring the boat down this spring I'm keeping the thing down unless told to do otherwise so I can set a straight coarse with the trolling motor.


----------



## bman (Apr 20, 2009)

Dana.Birrell said:


> Hate to say it, but tilt-able or not tilt-able, when I bring the boat down this spring I'm keeping the thing down unless told to do otherwise so I can set a straight coarse with the trolling motor.


Exactly the reason I do it. No issues. The CPD folks patrolling the lake are reasonable people. If you aren't doing something stupid or blatantly firing up your outboard, you'll be fine.


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

They will tell you to tilt it up, but don't take my word for it


----------

